
The real damage Brexit will do do this industry is the one you won't see - AlanZucconi
http://www.alanzucconi.com/?p=5281
======
Kristine1975
Original title: "What Brexit Really Means for Independent Developers"

I would add: "in the UK", since that is what the author is talking about.

